# Essay 10: Why living in the west is a pointless, morbid experience for a man.



## DaRealSixpence (Jul 30, 2022)

Being a man in the west today is literally a pointless existence.

About 10 years ago, I was following a guy called ‘Zan Perrion’ on Youtube. He talked about sexual polarity between men and women, but not in the PUA sense- He was a very smart and philosophical guy.

I watched one of his videos that left a mark on me. It was a talk he was giving in Scandinavia to a group of men.

He was saying that there are two energies that men possess- Upward moving (higher) energy, and downward moving energy (Primal energy of the body).

He continued to state that Western culture- the Anglosphere, Western Europe etc- only allows for upwards moving energy in men- this is the energy of the intellect, philosophy, higher learning, and unlimited possibilities of growth.

However, the lower energy- the primal, aggressive, dark energy of ‘bending the world over’, taking what you want from the world, dominance, not giving a fuck etc, that is something that has been banished from the west, and is only available in the Southern (non-white) countries- albeit in an uncontrolled, over-the-top manner.

Expanding on this with my own take, at the time (Around 2010), I agreed wholeheartedly.

The upward moving energy of higher possibility of earning income, better quality learning, better opportunities for travel and networking, continual improvement and positivity- these were all things that western men benefitted from. Of course, in an environment like this, we had to subdue our ‘lower’ or ‘downward moving’ instincts to fit in with this ‘higher environment’. If I was at law school in a classy environment, I couldn’t act like some thug in the downtown New York and just wolf-whistle girls. I had to sacrifice that for the more exclusive opportunity I was given- the opportunity of the best learning and intellectual opportunities available in the world. Such establishments in the west were dominated by intelligent, innovative men who made this possible.

Now, however, with mainstream western society being hijacked by radical feminism, antagonistic social justice warrior culture, and the LGBTQ movement, that ‘higher, upwards moving energy’ is no longer possible for men. The greatest strength of western culture was always that it pursued truth, learning and higher realization, rather than the perceived 'primitive superstitions' of the non-western nations. This has been eradicated in the past decade. The ‘higher masculine energy’ that western men could cultivate is a thing of the past.

Added to this, the forbiddance of the ‘downwards moving’ form of masculinity- primal, physical dominance etc, is even more strict now. That is, except in cases where only women and the soy society benefit. Sure, men can be big, strong physical specimens to perform menial manual labour (as you see a lot in Australia, where the 'tradie' is seen as a very popular profession), but these men are still not allowed in this society to use their physical dominance to create the life they want.

Think of a guy like Wilt Chamberlain- a 7 foot tall African American basketballer in the 1960s, who was well known for his prolific womanising- having slept with some 20,000 women. In today’s age, while a figure like Chamberlain may be lauded for his physical prowess, if he had tried the same shenanigans now, feminists and soys would ‘take their bat and ball and go home’- they’d get butthurt that a man- even someone with top 0.00001% genetics- is pursuing his own interests to the exclusion of everything else- and would banish him in some sort of made up #metoo storm. They just don't want to see any many come into his true power. It's too dangerous for the society they're trying to maintain.

So you see, today’s culture really allows no growth for men, no completion, no ‘coming into oneself’. The only chance of true change is in fact realizing the evil culture you are surrounded by- that you will get no positive validation for true growth. You may even be a lightning rod for negativity and ill-treatment.

The only advice I offer is to align your life with who you are in spirit- crave total authenticity to who you are, and banish anything that is not you. You will be antagonized, made to feel idiotic, laughed at even....But it is the only way you will not feel the kind of hopeless desperation that basically all other men feel today.

Peace.


----------



## SchizoAutism (Jul 30, 2022)

You need to realize that things are nevER going to get better outside of you. _Within you _there is a chance tho.
Stop caring about what soys and foids think of you. Their opinion is only as relevant as you decide. That's true anywhere on earth.
If you flee the west, you'll never be free from the west.


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Jul 30, 2022)

SchizoAutism said:


> You need to realize that things are nevER going to get better outside of you. _Within you _there is a chance tho.
> Stop caring about what soys and foids think of you. Their opinion is only as relevant as you decide. That's true anywhere on earth.
> If you flee the west, you'll never be free from the west.


Good point. I agree with most.

What you CAN do on the outside world though.
Is know EXACTLY what your ideal vision is.

Everyone has physical desires while they are alive- well, except perhaps monks and holy men.

What you want to do is SIT WITH YOURSELF and get abolutely clear what that ideal vision looks like.

For some curries on here, it could be a decent looking white gf

For some white guys, it could be a harem of Pinay girls in a tropical island.

For some it could just be a wife and kids in a nice area.

Then, while visualizing this and feeling the desire of this life every day....

Discipline and harness all your energy to EXERT PRESSURE IN THIS DIRECTION. Do all you can to move towards this life.

You usually can't pick 3 or 4 things...it's just too hard.

If it's 1 or 2 things max that is important to you to have though, be honest with yourself and have the discipline to exert pressure in that direction. Beat on the world till it gives you this one thing you want so much.


----------



## Deleted member 19551 (Jul 30, 2022)

very good read, while listening to this song


Your school of thought in general is too abstract/metaphysical for me personally as I'm more materialist but it's hinged onto similar general ideals

The west in summary is millions of degenerates standing on the backs of greats. Men that invented, died in wars, built, toiled, pioneered, discovered, etc. Men in the past undoubtedly had a much more grounded, visceral understanding of male/female relationship dynamics and how that affects civilization

Men in the past couldn't have possibly been able to predict the degeneration of society and the lack of cohesion between men and women we have today, so they can't be held accountable. It was a gradual slippery slope. They literally had more important shit to worry about. People nowadays are too fucking prosperous for their own good

The industrial revolution, electromagnetic revolution and how that kickstarted the free market are to blame for the jolt male/female gender roles experienced and how that later snowballed into complete independence of women (which I think is impossible to achieve without leaving most of the male population dissatisfied), but one has to understand that life in the past was so shit and so hard that all of these achievements and advancements in society were very welcomed


Of course humans being humans, born into welfare makes you unable to appreciate it because it's all you know, and the nature of the brain makes it problem seeking/solving, so the efforts of the past greats was literally in vain, it's not even appreciated by the degenerate offspring


I think humans will forever be in conflict. It's simply impossible to reconciliate morality with the primitive animalistic nature


What we ended up with is literally in dissonance with what humans had evolved into for millions of years. To women you either win bread or give them quality seed. Women no longer need men. In fact the majority of women view it as a net negative experience to be with a man. Now you're either a peacock that's pleasant to her eyes or a millionaire that can shower her with enough materialistic degeneracy to fry her receptors


Renaissance ideas of equality and liberty had a goldilock zone and we exceeded it, and it's simply out of order to point it out in 2022. Trannies and women should have limited rights, and the entire economic system should be revamped from the bottom up because that directly influences the dating market too


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 30, 2022)

Tldr and stop complaining and move to some 3rd world shithole then


----------



## dreamcake1mo (Jul 30, 2022)

Very Good read


----------



## Moggable (Jul 30, 2022)

drd. read every word. keep fucking writing these essays.


----------



## Moggable (Jul 30, 2022)

GypsyEyes said:


> I think humans will forever be in conflict. It's simply impossible to reconciliate morality with the primitive animalistic nature


no joke I realised this not too long ago and it was low-key depressing. 

no matter how I look at it, we’re made to go to conflict with each other and be violent. none of this societal civilisation shit.


----------



## Jacob Hate (Jul 30, 2022)

Philosophy is actually a cowardly man’s way of trying to attain power like an animal in the base external world. Nietzche said men who argue and debate are weak men for what else can they do when they cannot fight, they use their words to fight. 

The same can be said for those trying to convince others of their beliefs with essays like this, which im doing right now with you. I realized myself and other men who try to convince others of our beliefs are just weak. 

Essentially for some reason I know I am alone and a minority in my beliefs, so to not feel alone in my beliefs i virtue signal about “caring about helping others come to the truth” when in reality I am trying to gain a friend to feel less lonely, one that shares the same beliefs as me, and so I try to convince you with my words to have the same beliefs as me. And I believe all the “intelligent” users who type big essays do the same thing.

In truth, they have knowledge, but being the animal they are like myself, they still crave the most base level of instinct, companionship. So they type essays to try and make friends. 

Philosophy is cope I am realizing. You only start to philosophize when you have lost it all in the world and the only way you can rise to power over circumstances is deep intellectual thinking about the problem. But the philosophy you use as a means to an end of external things, the very vain and superficial things you say you are trying to rid yourself of with philosophy.


----------



## ezio6 (Jul 31, 2022)

Tldr; betabutxing maxxing


----------



## Jacob Hate (Aug 2, 2022)

No dude, every philosophy is the reflection of the individual who said it. It’s a morbid and useless experience for YOU and everyone in your current predicament. You think the rich and good looking and famous hate being in the west right now?

You think women hate being in the west right now? No bro, it only sucks for YOU. So fix it or die trying. Any other option and society couldn’t function. If society bent itself over for every cry of a loser then nobody would be a winner in society because it would constantly be taking power from the winners and giving it to the weak. You would essentially have no chance of ever living a good life. It would be the same as it is now for you. It wouldn’t be worth living for anyone. Someone has to suffer and it’s currently you.


----------



## copemaxxeer (Aug 5, 2022)

.


----------



## squirrelcel (Aug 7, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> He was a very smart and philosophical guy.
> 
> I watched one of his videos that left a mark on me. It was a talk he was giving in Scandinavia to a group of men.
> 
> He was saying that there are two energies that men possess- Upward moving (higher) energy, and downward moving energy (Primal energy of the body).


Stopped reading. Meaningless psychobabble to make himself feel insightful. “Philosophy” is useless dogshit.


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Aug 18, 2022)

read before you delete 
@TheBlunderYears


----------

